# john deere 316 problem batterY?



## jeffgrasso187 (Aug 23, 2011)

hello all, was looking for some help with my john deere 316, prolly late 80s /early 90s model but new to me. was working great and I just replaced the battery. when I start it , starts right up no problems and will drive around the lawn, when I start the blade , the blade starts and battery quickly shuts off/engine. If it starts to rev down or slow down I can turn off the blade quickly and its fine.It also seems to be running very hard and shaking . Just wondered what is recommend and why it is shutting off while blade comes on. As you can imagine , this defeats the purpose of having it .. thanks!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well welcome to the forum Jeff! The problem sounds like a safety switch issue such as the one located in the seat / operator presence system. Could also be the blade bearings even, Do the blades turn by hand freely?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

No disagreement with TB's comments but I'm trying to figure out how "*battery* shuts off/engine" fit into the picture??? More info needed. Also wondering if we might have more than one problem, engine shutting off when deck engaged and "running very hard and shaking" are same or separate issues?


----------



## jeffgrasso187 (Aug 23, 2011)

hello and thanks for the reply. just tried it again, yes the blades do turn manually and also seem to run fine while in nuetral only, when i move is when it shuts off.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*jd316*

Welcome to the forum! The JD300 series has a pto switch that "toggles"to engage the electric clutch.That switch is tied into the ignition circuit,and the starter circuit.If it's faulty,it will kill the ignition,when trying to move,and in some instances,will allow the starter to stay engaged,causing vibration,shaking,and destruction,eventually,of the starter and ring/pinion gears.Near the pto clutch,there's a connector for the clutch wire(s).Disconnect it,and connect wires to it,on the clutch side.Connect one wire to ground,and ,with the engine running touch the other to battery +,(A toggle switch works well for this.),and put the tractor in fwd.When the clutch engages,if it stops giving the trouble,replace the pto switch.If it still acts the same,the problem is most likely a bad clutch,pulley,or belt. I've had the same thing happen on my JD317.


----------

